# Problème Airpods Pro et Apple TV



## Sonny269 (13 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, depuis le passage à IOS15 le son de mes Airpods Pro se dégrade au bout de quelques minutes. Grésillements et cela devient inaudible. 
Il suffit de mettre en pause soit les Airpods ou l'Apple TV pour à nouveau obtenir un meilleur son et cela peut revenir envore quelques minutes après...
qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2021)

Sonny269 a dit:


> qu'en pensez-vous ?


Pas grand-chose, mais à toi de voir si tu es dans ce cas de figure... https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audi...ice-pour-les-airpods-pro-qui-gresillent-12131


----------



## Sonny269 (14 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pas grand-chose, mais à toi de voir si tu es dans ce cas de figure... https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audi...ice-pour-les-airpods-pro-qui-gresillent-12131


Merci ! Je vais essayer de prendre rdv !


----------



## Sonny269 (6 Novembre 2021)

Sonny269 a dit:


> Merci ! Je vais essayer de prendre rdv !


Finalement même résultat en changeant les Airpods. Vais faire un reset de l'Apple TV en attendant...


----------



## 78paul (11 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Pardonnez-moi si le sujet a déjà été traité, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver de réponse à ma question.
Je possède des airpdods 1 depuis de nombreuses années mais je souhaiterais en changer pour un son de meilleur qualité.
J'hésitais à passer aux airpods pro mais depuis la sortie des airpods 3, je m'interroge. En termes de qualité de son en utilisation normale (hors réduction de bruit chez l'airpods pro), le son est-il de même qualité dans les deux cas ?
En clair, pour une utilisation normale, est-ce que cela vaut le coup selon vous de passer aux airpods pro ?
Merci d'avance et bonne journée !


----------



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2021)

78paul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pardonnez-moi si le sujet a déjà été traité, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver de réponse à ma question.
> Je possède des airpdods 1 depuis de nombreuses années mais je souhaiterais en changer pour un son de meilleur qualité.
> ...


salut,
d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre, même si le son des AirPods 3 est amélioré par rapport aux 2, le son des pros semble un cran au dessus, ne serait-ce que pour les basses. (qu'on me corrige si je me trompe)
tu peux voir pas mal de vidéos sur YouTube avec les comparaisons AirPods 3/ pro.
Si tu n'as rien contre les intras, je te conseille quand meme les pros car c'est un peu au dessus quand même...et en plus, tu pourras probablement les avoir au même prix pendant le Black Friday.
je vais me commander les pros justement bientôt ...
j'espère avoir répondu à ta question...


----------



## 78paul (11 Novembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> salut,
> d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre, même si le son des AirPods 3 est amélioré par rapport aux 2, le son des pros semble un cran au dessus, ne serait-ce que pour les basses. (qu'on me corrige si je me trompe)
> tu peux voir pas mal de vidéos sur YouTube avec les comparaisons AirPods 3/ pro.
> Si tu n'as rien contre les intras, je te conseille quand meme les pros car c'est un peu au dessus quand même...et en plus, tu pourras probablement les avoir au même prix pendant le Black Friday.
> ...


Merci beaucoup ! Oui tu as parfaitement répondu. (Je suis surpris de voir mon message réapparaître ici ; je pensais avoir un nouveau topic). Je vais regarder un peu sur youtube mais effectivement je vais sans-doute partir sur des pros pendant le blackfriday.
Bonne journée !


----------



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2021)

pense aussi à regarder sur internet, il y a quelques fois des bonnes affaires , même avant le BF.
Je regarde tous les jours aussi ..lol


----------

